# AiO Kaufberatung für i7-8700k



## Craxto (26. Januar 2018)

*AiO Kaufberatung für i7-8700k*

Bräuchte Hilfe, undzwar wollte ich mir ne AiO Wakü zulegen, da ich ziemlich.... bescheidenen Airflow habe und mein Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A so nicht wirklich kühl halten kann. 
Habe gerade 1x120mm 1000rpm Kühler hinten und 1x 120mm 1000rpm Kühler vorne in meiner Thermaltake Suppressor F31, Acrylfenster, schallgedämm, da passen Radioator bis 360mm rein. 

Das kam nach 2 Runden (~ 80-100 Minuten) PLAYERUNKNOWN'S BATTLEGROUNDS raus. (Cpu noch nicht Overclocked)

Habe mir verschiedene angesehen, unteranderem die Corsair H150i Pro, Fractal Design Celsius S36 und die Arctic Liquid Freezer 360.


----------



## pphs (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: AiO Kaufberatung für i7-8700k*

hab die celsius s36 und kann sie weiter empfehlen. auch weil sie erweiterbar ist, falls man mal seine grafikkarte mit in den kreislauf einbauen will.


----------



## Wanderer1980 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: AiO Kaufberatung für i7-8700k*

hi 
also bei den ganzen AIO Test sieht man immer wieder, dass es eben keinen Unterschried zu einem guten Luftkühler gibt.
Der Macho ist ein guter Luftkühler. 

Ich hab den Dark Rock 3 (nicht Pro) und nur einen Lüfter hinten am Gehäuse. Diese zwei sind mit Y Kabel verbunden. Ich hab somit keine Gehäuselüftersteuerung... ich hab in der Front nichtmal Lüfter
die CPU 4790K mit 4,4 auf allen Kernen wird maximal 74 Grad warm.  meine drehen auch maximal 1000rpm

ich glaube nicht das die Temps an dem Macho liegen


----------



## evilgrin68 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: AiO Kaufberatung für i7-8700k*

Willkommen

Der Macho sollte deine CPU eigentlich gut kühlen... Die Grafikkarte heizt das ganze Case ja auch gut auf...

Ich würde  die Belüftung vom Case in Angriff nehmen. Vorn zwei 140mm Lüfter und hinten einen 140mm Lüfter. Denn selbst mit einer AiO sollte der Rest der Hardware auch belüftet werden.


----------



## razzor1984 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: AiO Kaufberatung für i7-8700k*



pphs schrieb:


> Auch weil sie erweiterbar ist, falls man mal seine grafikkarte mit in den kreislauf einbauen will.


Nach ner Zeit wird es im Kreislauf unweigerlich zu Korrosion kommen, Alu und Kupfer verträgt sich nicht! Auch wenn der hersteller seine Wundermittelchen auf Glycolbasis reinkippt, das kann den Prozess verlangsamen mehr aber auch nicht!

Edit: Wenn jemand vergleiche zu einem modernen Auto mit Alublock herstellt, da sind die Wärmetauscher selbst auch aus alu  Desweitern wird dort fast nichts mit Kupfer verbaut bis vl auf die elektrischen Leitungen.
In Wartungsintervallen wird meist immer ein Kühlwassertausch nach X jahren vorgesehen, da die Hersteller wissen das Temperaturschwankungen die wirksamkeit der Korrosionsschutzes beinträchtigen.
Wenn man sich wirklich drauf einlässt und eine Wakue mit Alu/Kupfer Radiatoren betreiben möchte, dann würde ich auf einen starken Korrosionschutz wie G48 setzen und das Wasser alle 6 Monaten tauschen.


----------



## Craxto (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: AiO Kaufberatung für i7-8700k*

nach einer Stunde Battlefield 4 sahs wieder so aus..... liegt wohl doch am Airflow...


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: AiO Kaufberatung für i7-8700k*

Wenn du nur guten Temperaturen haben willst, dann muss mehr airflow rein. In die front bau 2x140er zb die  Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM oder auch die stärkeren mit 1500rpm, je nach Leistung(gibts auch in 3pin)
Im Heck bau dir auch einen Noctua NF-P14s ein - ausblasend. Die zwei übrig gebliebenen 120er Fans, kann man dann oben als Ausblasend montieren.
Wichtig dabei ist, die Fans müssen alle geregelt werden, weil sonst wird das alles zu laut


----------

